# Review on what im rockin'



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

okay, first off my board is an 08' dinosaurs will die team board. it started off pretty stiff but now that i ride it its like butter. My binding are all white Union Forces, they are amazing. The get your feet super tight to the board without cramping or irritating your feet. My Boots are something made by ride i think, they are black, i dont really care about boots. Jacket is Holden standard jacket in cement color, then for ppants i have teh Holden Vaughn Cargo Pants, they are both pretty warm, but i still wear a sweater under my coat. If you have any comments about this just throw em up.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

post pics of the DWD board pleasssssse. i really wanted to try one of these. but never got the chance so i never bought one.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

post some pics sirr, i love my holden pants. prob gunna get a holden coat next year, but not sure on that..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I command you to give me your board.


----------

